# Gruppieren und zusammenschneiden einer Grafik



## sveriner (31. Juli 2007)

Hallo Leutz,

vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen. Also ich hab mir folgendes Tutorial näher angeschaut und habe auch soweit alles hinbekommen lediglich das gruppieren und zusammfügen einer Grafik nicht. Kann mir jemand helfen da ich dasnicht so recht verstehe was dort beschrieben wird.

Es ist die Stelle wo die drei verschieden farbigen Männer mit der Pistole zusammengefügt werden sollen und eine Grafik mit den drei verschiedenen Farben entstehen soll.

Kann mir das jemand vielleicht erklären? Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar!

Greetz sveriner

Der Link dazu...http://www.gomediazine.com/05/03/2007/gigposter-design-the-new-sex


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (5. August 2007)

Hi,
 also du solltest warscheinlich erstmal die drei genau übereinander legen, was du über Anordnen erreichst. Dann kannst du die drei mit strg+g gruppieren.
Ich hab mir jetzt nicht alels durchgelessen aber so solltest du den gleichen Effekt hinbekommen.

Gruß


----------



## Beppone (8. August 2007)

Hi.

weil die 3 Farbvarianten über unterschiedliche Kontrasteinstellungen und anschließende Vektorisierung entstanden, können ihre Konturen auch leicht verschieden aussehen.

Um jede Einzelkontur geschlossen verschieben zu können, machst du erstmal jeweils eine Einheit draus. 

Dann verschiebst du die Einzelkonturen einfach nach Sicht übereinander, bis zB das Beige der untersten Kontur etwas über den oberen Mützenrand der dunklen Kontur herausschaut. 

Gruppieren brauchst du dann nicht mehr, weil ja das Rectangle mit der unteren Schrift zwischengeschoben werden soll - und das geht nicht in eine Gruppe hinein.

Grüße


----------

